# Grooming after a shave down



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So Bear got a new hairstyle about a week ago. (I will post pics later from my computer, on my iPad at the moment). 
Now that he has such short hair, I'm trying to figure out the proper way to groom. The CCwooden pin brush still works for the tail and head/ears, but what tools should I use on the rest of him? 
I've got a few different buttercombs-000, 012 (with wooden handle) and 006. I have other brand combs as well. 

He has a curly-ish coat when it's long, which seems to be prone to matting, plus keeping him in a harness doesn't help the matter (I wish there was a style with short under the harness but long everywhere else)...and lately he has had to wear a thundershirt more as well as a bellyband (he got scared after some early fireworks on the 3rd of July and started being afraid to go outside to potty so we did thebellyband as backup for a week or two). 

Btw, Bama is long and fluffy still. Im not sure if she officially blew coat or not. She's a havapom (hav/Pomeranian) so maybe that was part of it. Poms get 'puppy ugliest' when they change to adult coats, but she seemed to avoid that as well.


----------

